# Markings on leaves



## papheteer (Feb 12, 2013)

Saw these nasty markings on the old growth of one of my complexes. I have seen them for a while now and they don't seem to spread. I looked for pests and I found none. The new growth looks very healthy. It did bloom with a deformed pouch though. Could it be virus? Thanks!


----------



## eggshells (Feb 12, 2013)

It seems like its translocating some nutrients from the bloomed growth to the new growth.


----------



## Rick (Feb 12, 2013)

That's what I think too.

The new growth is totally nice and green in comparison to the old bloomed growth.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 12, 2013)

Since started using some RO and klite the new growths and new leaves have been so big and green. Root growth is not too crazy though.


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 12, 2013)

Definitely a nutrient deficiency problem. I have it happening on one of my roth plants.

Paphman910


----------

